# Dag Gone It!! We're building a Field Course!



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

what was the determining factor(s) to take this step into Field Archery ?
any ideas on how you will be promoting and trying to get the cros-over turnout ?

throw the dates up when confirmed..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jeremiah
First I'd like to say "WAY TO GO!" And I can assure you if I ever find myself in your area, I will take advantage of the new Field course.

Since I'm also in the process of building a course on some land I own, I throw out a few things to consider.

1) Never under-estimate the amount of work that will be involved when clearing the lanes. 

2) If you have to cut trees, any stumps that you can't remove, I'd suggest leaving them about 8" to 10" high so that they are clearly visible and not a "stump your toe" risk.

3) The NFAA has some good guidelines in regards to planning and laying out a course. Take these into consideration even if you don't currently have plans for it to be NFAA certified.

4) Make the course challenging - no one likes to shoot a Field course where all the targets, footings, etc. are the same. Even is this means having to "alter" the terrain.

5) Try to keep the number of walk-back targets to a minimum. Walk through targets will mean much less waiting on behalf of the next group to shoot.

6) Have the entire course laid out before you start cutting more than the 1st few lanes. Chances are that your county government has a GIS office. If you're not familiar with it, contact your Planning and Zoning office and they can direct you. Yesterday, I went to my local GIS office in the "hopes" that I could get an aerial image of the land I'm building on. The tech said "sure", just point me to the area you'd like a plotter image of - "it will be $15". I gave him a good starting point to my land and after we found it on the OrthoPhotos, he kept resetting the scale until only my land and the adjoining property lines were showing and the scale was 1" = 30' (1" = 10 yards). He then said that it would take a few minutes to print. There was a 24" plotter in the room that I "assumed" would spit it out. Much to my surprise, he printed it on a 48" plotter in the next room. In a matter of a few minutes I had a 4' x 6' aerial image of my property.  Your mileage may very in what is available in your county, but I can assure you, the $15 I was charged will be worth much more than that. 

7) One last thing concerning the NFAA guidelines - these were written in the days "before" compound bows, so keep that in mind when designing any backstops or buffer zones.

Good luck and take lots of pix before and after - we'd like to see them.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*ha ha*

I work in our GIS office.... 

I guess the determining factor with taking the plunge was the fact that the club is starting to get some target archers hanging around. We have had four seasons now of indoor shooting, and some of the guys aren't 3D'ers and they are looking for something to shoot during the summer. When the target archery scene explodes again, I want our club to be ready! We've already seen some of the changes in the last few years of indoor seasons. The first indoor leagues were filled with camo bows, carbon arrows, and high poundages, but this past year was dominated by colored bows, light poundages, and fat aluminuns. The clientel is changing, and growing. We really hope that these guys are going to want to shoot a field round. 

Check out our property.

Jeremiah


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I work in our GIS office....
> 
> I guess the determining factor with taking the plunge was the fact that the club is starting to get some target archers hanging around. We have had four seasons now of indoor shooting, and some of the guys aren't 3D'ers and they are looking for something to shoot during the summer. When the target archery scene explodes again, I want our club to be ready! We've already seen some of the changes in the last few years of indoor seasons. The first indoor leagues were filled with camo bows, carbon arrows, and high poundages, but this past year was dominated by colored bows, light poundages, and fat aluminuns. The clientel is changing, and growing. We really hope that these guys are going to want to shoot a field round.
> 
> ...


You work for the GIS office:  That's great! So can you tell me if I got "took" or got a good deal for $15?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*rephrase that*

I work for the SWCD office (soil and water conservation district), at which I do all the GIS stuff, but if I said that, you probably wouldn't of known what I was talking about.  "The GIS" office is inside of the Auditor's office. I know that they don't have a 4 foot plotter (we only have a 2 footer in our office) so I don't know what they would charge for a 4x6 aerial, but I think $15 is well within the range of fair.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

sounds great,im sure all of us @BROKEN RACK ARCHERY will be looking forward to attending.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

8) Make trash containers readily available throughout the range. Their locations should be accessible via golf cart, ATV, etc. to facilitate emptying.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Good Luck Jeremiah! I was born and raised in the Buckeye State so I'll be pulling for ya. :RockOn: I'm still an Ohio boy at heart. 

Hopefully that saying 'Build it and they will come' is still true.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sweet it looks like a trip to Ohio may be in our future.
Maybe we could return Heilmann to his roots. We are kind of done with him now!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*cost?*

I don't even know what all the clubs even charge to shoot a tournament? How much does your club charge to shoot in a 14 or 28 target event? 

Jeremiah


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

10 $... 8$ for members..

no real prizes so to speak. medals are offered but rarely taken.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Post up the dates when you get them. Everyone here knows I'm not affraid of a little travel time as long as the end result is my flinging arrows.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hmmm.....could this be the birth of the 'buckeye field beatdown'? 


if there's room to camp with a tent or park a camper, this may turn into something more than just a locals thing. the possibilities are endless

i got dibs on the credit for the name.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> hmmm.....could this be the birth of the 'buckeye field beatdown'?
> 
> 
> if there's room to camp with a tent or park a camper, this may turn into something more than just a locals thing. the possibilities are endless
> ...




Never know:zip:

There has been talk of taking the success of the hillbilly, and turning it into an idependent regional tour something like ASA or IBO, but just for field shooters.
So far we have the HILL, and we have jarlicker's shindig down at DCWC. I have been workin on locking up a location in PA, and VA. Don't see how OH would be too far out of the way to join in the fun:secret:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> hmmm.....could this be the birth of the 'buckeye field beatdown'?
> 
> 
> if there's room to camp with a tent or park a camper, this may turn into something more than just a locals thing. the possibilities are endless
> ...


We do have a campsite @ the club. I'm sure Jeremiah will be on soon with all the details.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

That's good news

Field archery needs all the new support it can get

THANKS----- Good shoot'n to all


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*goose bumps*

I'd love to blow this thing up. If we could get into some sort of federation with some other nice clubs, that could really take off. 

Buckeye Beatdown, that's got a good ring to it. 

We do have a fairly nice campground with a shelter house an electric hookups. It's never really been utilized to its fullust potentian, maybe this would be a reason for the masses to use it? 

You guys are getting me excited.

You guys talk about the "success of the Hillbilly." What kind of numbers is that shoot bringing in? Are the scores posted somewhere online?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I'd love to blow this thing up. If we could get into some sort of federation with some other nice clubs, that could really take off.
> 
> Buckeye Beatdown, that's got a good ring to it.
> 
> ...




come see for yourself. The week end of July 4th at Cumberland bowhunters in Cumberland MD. People travel from all over to shoot the hillbilly. Last year we had guys coming in from Florida to Canada, and everywhere else in between.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I shot my first field shoot last year at Cumberland Bowhunters. I'M HOOKED!

I've been shooting field every chance I get.

I'd come out to Ohio for a weekend shoot like the Hillbilly.

I think you're right. If you build it they will come.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> come see for yourself. The week end of July 4th at Cumberland bowhunters in Cumberland MD. People travel from all over to shoot the hillbilly. Last year we had guys coming in from Florida to Canada, and everywhere else in between.




```

```
scuse me... past TWO years... ! :wink:
witht he family also ! 
after the weekend shoot , we go onto a state park for the rest of the week before heading back home.

:shade:

there are links to this event.. probably in one of the stickies at the "top"

here's the pic-thread from last year ... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=714291&highlight=hillbilly+pictures

Prag or Sticky will prob find the scores that were posted... most didn't care so much.. except to post a new PB if possible.. and or get a hand into the crispiee pot !!! LOL


i found themm... 2008 scores posted by the Shooter...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=715000&highlight=hillbilly+shoot

Official hillbilly scores!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MENS FREESTYLE

Shane Wills (TheShooter) 558, 556
Roger Willet 558
Harold Cogar “Digger” 556
Randy Hinkleman (Hinklemonster) 556, 552
Jesse Broadwater (Jesse)555
Mike Cogar (MSCJEM) 554, 552
Brad Baker 552
Tony Tazza 550
Bob Reddinger 547, 550
Scott Burnside 542, 548
Chris Johnson 548
Tom Coblentz 546
Brandon Armstrong 543, 545
Joe Rozmus 544
Joe Magrogan 544
Mark Mayberry 543
Dave Piktal 541, 543
Greg Walker 541
Jon Weibley 541, 541
Justin Wendorf (AATARGETARCHER) 540, 541
Clint Palm (Bownut61) 536, 541
Trent Arledge 541
Dan Martinez 540
Ron Walker 539
Dave Grier 538
Bill Hamlin 537
C W Nesslerodt 536
Bob Wise 536
Pat Sinal (pat from pa) 535
Harold Cogar 534
John Patcher 534
Bill Murphy 528, 533
Rick Wills 529, 526
Tom Allen 525, 529
Randy Tanner 528
Laramie Reasemforth 528
Mark Gregory 527
Vince Santmyer (VA Vince) 519,526
Darrell Hunt (Brown Hornet) 521, 526
Jay Rowland 524
Ray May 523
Pat Sargant 506, 522
Dave Palmer 522
Jeremy Travis (damnyankee) 520
Robert Williams 519, 517
Lee Peedin 495, 517
Paul Coughlin 517
Tim Minnick 517
Matt Tebeutt (moparmatte) 509,515
John New 510, 513
Randy Johnson 511
Ryan Stitt 510
Dave Caletka 508
Bob Reddinger Sr. 505
Rick Shuck 504
Bill Strong 494
Bryan Waser INC
Robert Specht INC
Randy Mccauley No Card
Ed Bowen No Card
Nick Smith No Card
David Reed No Card

MENS BOWHUNTER

Roger Miller 533,523
John Natolly 519
Jeri Shuck 517
Robert Gagliardi 492, 509
Tim Griner 498
Mike Kocsan 489
Jerry Jones 473
Steve Kirk (2005ultramag) 474,459
George Light Jr. 461, 450
Dave Tebeutt 429,448

WOMENS FREESTYLE
Sue Weinstein 539
Corrine Mckenzie 529
Fay Wise 524
Brittney Kline 524
Lisa Roland 495,517
Tammy Minnick 517
Viki Clem 514
Colleen Mcgowan 498
Jennifer Weasenforth 494
Jen Cogar 483
Mckenzie Caletka 464
Pam Caletka 424
MS Lucky INC

The first score is the first day score and the second is the second day..

It was a great weekend. Thanks to all that attended. Hope everyone had a good time. If you didn't make it hope to see you there next year!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> come see for yourself. The week end of July 4th at Cumberland bowhunters in Cumberland MD. People travel from all over to shoot the hillbilly. Last year we had guys coming in from Florida to Canada, and everywhere else in between.


You know I'll be there.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

474,459



Wow. I shot a 502 last week, and every time I go out my score goes up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> scuse me... past TWO years... ! :wink:
> ...



Didn't realize you stayed in the area afterward. You will have to come over we can get in a mid-week round at MAC!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Yes!*

As of tonight, we are now one step closer to putting in a field course! Our gracious board at the club approved money for target butts and a small amount for incidentals tonight. I'll order our butts tomorrow if I can can get on the same page as the target supplier by then. 

We are planning laying out the course within the next two weeks, if we can get people on the same page. I'm excited to get going. 

I'll keep guys updated on upcoming events. The first thing we want to do is have some sort of open house event to show off the course, then closely followed by our first tournament! 

Spread the word!!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

please PM when this is up and running.

i havent been to clinton county for 3D.

ill make the exceptional drive there for a field shoot.

thats my wife's neck of the woods.

camoham


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Ham,*

Where are you shooting Field now? Somewhere close to Ohio?

I was talking to the NFAA rep for Ohio today, and mentioned that our course will only be the fourth course in the state! The closest course to Wilmington is Lone Eagle Archery over in Beaver, almost two hours away! I don't know where the closest range is in the other direction out past Cincinnati in either Indiana or Kentucky?


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I am giving you all the mojo I can spare to make this a success!! I hope all of your members support the hard work and the effort it take to pull this off.

You may want to hold your first shoot free to the club and public. This should help get field archery in your area some exposure.

Maybe get a namebrand pro with field experience in that area to give a free how to clinic for field archery. Then get some even leagues going and make it fun.

Promote it right and it will take off for you I bet.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wow, only four official field courses in ohio? that is a sad state of affairs.

plenty of 'blame' to go around.

the nfaa
the ohio archers
clubs
shops
and the shooters themselves.

the nfaa and oaa because they let a good thing die. no program to support and publicize the format to the bow shooting public.

clubs that had ranges that let them die for the quick buck and the memberships that allowed the boards to allow it to happen

shops for many reasons. shops that are in it for a quick buck and know less than the box store guys. for not letting their customers know about another format available to them. for not supporting archery as a whole and just concentrating on the 'in thing'

the shooters?...oh yeah, we are to blame also. for putting yourselves ahead of the good of your club.....shooting for the money when you dont pay to play in the deep water. chasing off the archers that wanted to maintain and support a format that wasnt the 'in thing'. because most archers are selfish and self-serving and not helping out with the club in one capacity or another. even helping in the kitchen once or help with setup/tear down once makes a big difference. dont be a club that dies out because the 5 guys who did all the work are too old to do it anymore. be the future of the place you enjoy spending time at. 


the cost to re-establish a course that once existed is about 15 times more expensive than the cost of maintaining it over the years.

there's a new course on the east side of cleveland in the Punderson State park. i havent been to it. maybe some of the district 3 guys have and can give a review.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=891410


other than the obvious listings on the oaa website, it's not easy to find a field course.


for the buckeye gang, i found this nifty little place to find ranges and shops. how accurate is it?, i dont have a clue but it is worth a try to find places to shoot. i think im gonna go drivin tomorrow to find that place in lorain and see if it still exists. if you dont have your club listed or know of one that isnt shown on the map, fill out the form at the bottom and help make it a better resource.

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/ARCHERYR_00.php





Ohio_3Der said:


> Where are you shooting Field now? Somewhere close to Ohio?
> 
> I was talking to the NFAA rep for Ohio today, and mentioned that our course will only be the fourth course in the state! The closest course to Wilmington is Lone Eagle Archery over in Beaver, almost two hours away! I don't know where the closest range is in the other direction out past Cincinnati in either Indiana or Kentucky?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Yep...*

Well, the OAA is turning it around. 

The shooters are changing. I've seen it in my club.

The shops are non-existant. Once we get a few of them back, if ever, they may have a better idea of past mistakes so they don't repeat the same ones.

Everyone around here knows how I feel about archers that don't volunteer anywhere. That's probably been established more than I care to admit. I've had my share of conflicts with local guys, some of which are some of my best friends, and lucky enough that they were good enough friends to look past the conflicts and are still friends. You're so right about if everyone would just pick a club that they live close to and just give a day, a couple of days, or just a few hours this sport could be great. 

So, bottom line, I agree with your prognosis, but I believe that things are getting better. I intend to test that theory with a 14 target field course over the course of the next few years. 







rock monkey said:


> wow, only four official field courses in ohio? that is a sad state of affairs.
> 
> plenty of 'blame' to go around.
> 
> ...


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

havent shot a course yet............other than being a backyard champion (unlimited yardage).

i have one available on the other side of indy.

more to the point, ive heard good things about this club.

wifes family lives in that buford/hillsboro area.............so it wouldnt be too far a stretch for me to shoot while others 'visit' 

guess i should say it would be about the same amount of travel wherever i go. im guestimating 1.5 hours to Clinton County

camoham


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well, after lookin at the map and the area demographics, i didnt go and check out the range in lorain. dont think i will

really didnt feel like playin vaqueros y indians today.:eek2:


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

*CCFSA Rocks!*

Great news!! If Im in town I will come help set up the new range. Just let me know.

The only problem I have is the speed limit of 280. I will have to shoot my 3-d bow (295 fps) until I see if I want to stick a bunch of money into a new set up.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*300 soon*



bow-legged said:


> Great news!! If Im in town I will come help set up the new range. Just let me know.
> 
> The only problem I have is the speed limit of 280. I will have to shoot my 3-d bow (295 fps) until I see if I want to stick a bunch of money into a new set up.


The NFAA voted this winter to raise the speed limit up to 300 fps. I can't remember when that change officially takes effect. We will open our course up at 300, so don't worry about it.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

is it done yet?

is it done yet?

j/k. i know that this will not only be a financial blow...............but some serious time, blood, and sweat setting it up.

camoham


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Targets will be here between June 6th and 10th. We should have everything done before then, so then we just plop down the butt in the back of the lane. We should be ready for our first tournament by June 21st. We may be done a weekend before that, but that weekend is Erie. Stay tuned.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Ohio_3Der said:


> The NFAA voted this winter to raise the speed limit up to 300 fps. I can't remember when that change officially takes effect. *We will open our course up at 300, so don't worry about it*.




```

```
exactly !!... 


( changes occur June 1.... )


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Rough Draft!*

About putting our heads together, we've came up with this rough draft of the layout. This isn't set in stone yet, and it won't be for a while. What do you guys think? See any problems? Is the loop to long to walk in a timely manner? Just about all the targets are "take bow" type instead of the "pull and return" type so that should speed things up a bit. Some of our best lanes are all the way in the back, so we really want to use those, but we don't want to cost the success of the project in order to do so. 

Our 3D courses are always at least this long, but most of the time they are about 40% longer walks. 

As you may tell, this concerns me a little. How long does it usually take to walk a field course?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i think i looks pretty good.

field isnt a 'drive thru', speed game. the 14targets will take about 2 and a half hours (tryin to err on the side of long) to shoot for a group of 4 with no traffic jams.

something to think about......for the 3D shoots, you can use the paths and lanes as the walking trails and course access lanes during setup, no need to make 2 entirely seperate courses. it would give a very open shooting position but still have the natural obstacles to the target.

from what i have seen in pics since i dont do the rubber deer game, most of the large ASA shoots are all 'in&out'/ 'pull&return' style lanes. may make the setup phase that much less labor intensive for the club guys.

may also qualify your club as wheelchair accessable too.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

The biggest benefit of P&R's on a 3D course is that you can do a course on the smallest possible piece of land. Plus, they work really well for the ASA style shotgun start. We, however, are in IBO land, so we don't do shotgun starts and we do the traditional walk through style. That style takes up a bunch more land, but we feel we get a better final product. (Although we'd love to try an ASA style of shoot in the future.) 

This Field course is using existing lanes and trails with minimal clearing. Actually, we think we can do all the clearing that's needed in a few hours with a few guys helping. 

Unless you can get fourwheeler tires and a motor on a wheelchair, it's probably not going to happen, unfortunately.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Ohio_3Der said:


> About putting our heads together, we've came up with this rough draft of the layout. This isn't set in stone yet, and it won't be for a while. What do you guys think? See any problems? Is the loop to long to walk in a timely manner? Just about all the targets are "take bow" type instead of the "pull and return" type so that should speed things up a bit. Some of our best lanes are all the way in the back, so we really want to use those, but we don't want to cost the success of the project in order to do so.
> 
> Our 3D courses are always at least this long, but most of the time they are about 40% longer walks.
> 
> As you may tell, this concerns me a little. How long does it usually take to walk a field course?



That's a nice set up, and it looks like you could expand it out to 28 later if you want to do that.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont think either 3D org has course layouts trademarked. sometimes a little mixing up can change the degree of difficulty for some shooters.

it would be nice to see more pulic land get used like this. the biggest strike against the shooting sports is what people see in the news, and that is nothing but over-exaggerated and shock value info anyways. kinda like the anthropromorphing(disney-izing) of animals in cartoons and people accept them as documentary.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like fun to me..............but i havent been to a course yet.

nice aerial and drawings.

camoham


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

cant wait to give it a shot


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

The lanes are all marked and the clearing has begun. We should be ready for targets by the time they arrive.

So far so good! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*close!*

We are very close now....

Here is the picture of the first set target. We have all the lanes done, stands made, stands in the ground just waiting for the targets to get plopped down upon. It's getting close, and I can't wait till it's done!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Looks Great!!*

The walk through lay out looks great!!!! Wish we had that kind of room. And the Super Butts are a great choice, they will last years with a little care! We have had them for 6 years now, last year we started swapping them out for some new ones! Good luck, and heres Hoping for some Great Field shoots for you all!!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*80 yarder*

This is my favorite lane.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sure that isnt like 120 yards?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*ha ha*

It seems like whenever we get close to thinking we're done, a mountain of new work pops up. We've got a bunch of many hours in the course so far, and we're about 2/3rd's done now.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*for the workin crew*

:darkbeer:

lookin good.

now all we need is a major earthquake that moves the course north about 130miles lol


----------

